# Momma still feeding but babies dehydrated?



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an oops litter of 10 and though mom is still feeding them, they seem to be a bit dehydrated. Is there a mixture I can fees to supplement them that I can make at home? Can I give them a little bit of water diluted 1% cows milk? ((Relax, don't blow up on me... It's just a question...))

Also, methodology... Can I use a little piece of sponge and get them to suck on it?

They're 13 days old


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How do you think they're dehydrated?

You can give mama some soy milk to help her. You can also give infant soy formula or kitten milk replacement; you can either use an eye dropper or a small paint brush to feed them.


----------

